

Interview w/ Yegge, Torvalds, Thomas, Heinemeier, Norvig, Gosling, Guido, Bray - Sukotto
http://usmanahmad.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/great-programmers-answersinterview-with-steve-yegge-linus-torvalds-dave-thomas-david-heinemeier-peter-norvig-james-gosling-guido-van-tim-bray

======
nopassrecover
Why are there missing spaces? e.g. "Ithink", "Iwent", "aPC"?

Is it so that you can duplicate the original source with less duplication
penalty?

See: [http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-
programm...](http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-programmers-
answer/)

~~~
phaedrus
I think it must be an overzealous/haywire word correction algorithm that
doesn't believe single letter words (a, I) should stand on their own. Or maybe
it was retyped by someone by hand and missing the space after those letters is
the typist's idiosyncracy. I noticed typos which were similar to one another
in different respondents' answers.

